# Filtrage MAC sur neuf Box



## Jeremy GOULIER (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir, Mon problème est le suivant;
Je n'arrive pas à configurer le Filtrage MAC de ma Neuf Box sur l'ID de mon Airport Extrème 
Que j'ai trouvé un peut partout dans et sur l'ordi alors qu' el padre disait que ce n'était pas possible...
En effet, il dans les pref Réseau... ou simplement sous le clavier...

1- Je me connecte via safari sur le routeur rentre l'id dans la rubrique filtrage MAC,... il rame

2- Sur des conseils, je me connecte via Explorer Mac, en cliquant sur ajouter, l'id disparait et... rien.

3- Enfin, je suspecte un bug d'affichage; Active le filtrage MAC, rentre l'ID, l'ajoute (il disparait), sauve les réglages et redémarre la Neuf Box comme conseillé...eet là... Pus de connection Neuf Box bloqué, obligé de reprendre une connexion Ethernet pour reconfigurer le tout...

En bref Grrrr!!!, Merci d'avance à vous si vous suspectez une possibilité de solution ou une erreur de manip.


----------

